# Tilt Shift Cities & Skylines



## Izzy Hungwell (Dec 26, 2004)

Love these:









http://acdubs.com/content/tilt-shift-toronto









http://pknycblog.blogspot.com/









http://wvs.topleftpixel.com/09/10/08/









http://vilagutazo.blog.hu/2010/09/24/fold_koruli_utazas_tilt_shift_kepekkel









http://vilagutazo.blog.hu/2010/09/24/fold_koruli_utazas_tilt_shift_kepekkel









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:ChicagoOverheadTiltShift









http://tiltshifted.com/andrekreft/andre-kreft-3/









http://tiltshifted.com/andrekreft/ak03/









http://newmexicopictureaday.blogspot.com/2010_12_01_archive.html









http://gomadnomad.com/2010/03/01/hometown-traveler-san-francisco/









http://www.tokyoluv.com/shibuya-crossing-tilt-shift/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Really neat! Where is this one below?



Izzy Hungwell said:


> http://tiltshifted.com/andrekreft/andre-kreft-3/


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^I've always loved tilt shift, also the tilt shift films:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

New York









http://www.flickr.com/photos/werkunz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thetatterdemalion/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wookieslayer/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed lovely and very nice photos


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest
i've found a few pics but they are a bit crap. the video is great though!








http://m.blog.hu/bu/budapest/image/4343706783_cffc34bbfb_z.jpg









http://m.blog.hu/bu/budapest/image/5085827347_9eecebbff5.jpg









http://www.moritzotto.de/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/tram_550.jpg
critical mass








http://stipistop.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/tilt-tiltshift.jpg









http://lh6.ggpht.com/_nzjzAgI4piI/Sbz2z7S6tkI/AAAAAAAAAQY/WqPcOdZ3E00/2009+01+26+10+Matettv%C3%A1ros+2+(Tilt-shift).jpg

video of Critical Mass 2010:


----------



## Izzy Hungwell (Dec 26, 2004)

isaidso said:


> Really neat! Where is this one below?


my sources say Tignes, France. Never heard of it, but it's a great photo.


----------



## Izzy Hungwell (Dec 26, 2004)

s'more...

Boston








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tostie14/117610743/in/photostream/

Beypazari, Turkey








http://www.treklens.com/gallery/photo398020.htm

Paris








http://pucky99.deviantart.com/art/F...?q=boost:popular+tilt+shift+photography&qo=16

Des Moines, Iowa








http://www.livingdowntowndesmoines.com/tag/picture-of-the-week/page/3/

Not sure. New York or Chicago? 








http://infazz.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2pq279

London








http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...86000/How-to-make-fake-tilt-shift-photos.html

New York








http://tilt.shift.wallpaper.sytes.o...5qcGdcMjcyNjM1NzJATjA1XEBtYXJjb1w2XE5ZQ7b0Ies

London








http://www.tiltshiftphotography.net/examples.php


----------



## Izzy Hungwell (Dec 26, 2004)

sorry... but I love this stuff.

Tokyo








http://pingmag.jp/2006/03/07/10-tiny-tokyo-photos/

San Fran








http://v-galleries.com/

Shanghai








http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercamel/page102/









http://www.brownblogfilms.com/uncategorized/world-expo-shanghai/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercamel/1077795107/

Alesund








http://internetsiao.com/45-beautful-tilt-shift-miniature-photographs/

Vancouver








http://architecturewanted.blogspot.com/2008/07/cant-get-tired-of-fake-tilt-shift.html









http://psdcollector.blogspot.com/2010/10/tilt-shift-photography-examples.html

Seattle








http://psdcollector.blogspot.com/2010/10/tilt-shift-photography-examples.html









http://a4apphack.com/pixels/index.php?showimage=57

Paris








http://www.businessinsider.com/national-geographic-best-photo-2010-2010-12?slop=1









http://www.laughing-lion-design.com...odel-look-with-your-photographs-in-photoshop/









http://matthiassanne.wordpress.com/category/wallpapers/


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

My own pic of Paris


----------



## adamMa (Nov 23, 2011)

Warszawa


----------

